# Plasma cutting table



## Janger (Jun 16, 2015)

Plasma cutting table. Part one. Collapsable legs and wheels.


----------



## Janger (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Janger (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Alexander (Jun 16, 2015)

That looks great. Great design!


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jun 16, 2015)

Fantastic, welds all look good too!


----------



## BradH (Aug 1, 2015)

Very nice!


----------

